

Make the decisions you take the ones that actually count - duck
http://leostartsup.com/2012/03/make-the-decisions-you-take-the-ones-that-actually-count/

======
dsri
The title contains, an unfortunate comma splice.

~~~
duck
Fixed.

~~~
LeonW
sorry, was my mistake, fixed! :)

------
j_baker
I agree with the general principle, but it's very easy to overdo this
approach. The difference between delegating and pawning your decisions off on
other people isn't always easy to define.

Sometimes I'll say something along the lines of " _My_ personal opinion is _X_
, but this is your decision. Do what you think is best." You also have to be
careful to prevent the Abilene Paradox from happening:
<http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abilene_paradox>

------
ajuc
My wife is sometimes angry for me, because I tend to use similiar algorithm
for less important (for me) decisions. It was OK when I was single, now it
turns out sometimes such decisions are very important for her, and even if
not, it's tedious when every single unimportant decision is left for one
person in the relationship.

Like - which color should the wall be, which restaurant are we going to, etc.
So it's not always good idea to defer such decisioins to others, because their
"decision energy" is precious, too.

------
dazbradbury
If you decide to have a fixed position (hovering) div for share links, make
sure it doesn't cover the text of the article you want people to share!

On my phone (Android 2.3), it makes the text unreadable.

~~~
esrauch
The issue doesn't exist on desktop Chrome even if you make the window the same
width as a phone is wide, they just don't fully support android browser.

~~~
dazbradbury
Ah, apologies. I couldn't tell from my mobile if it was Android specific or
not. Just tested on opera mini and there is no issue.

The number of people affected by this is probably quite small then in
retrospect.

------
louiefromlodi
You might want to revisit the decision to work on yet another useless social
media app.

------
rhizome
The golf-ball analogy implies a fast-track to anxiety for many people.

